# [GUIDE] 100% Foolproof Method Of Obtaining A Blue Rose!



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2020)

EDIT: requested this thread to be locked (and hopefully it is) as I remade this thread as a guide located below if you stumble upon this thread!






						ACNH Guide On Hybrids
					

I highly recommend bookmarking this thread, as it gets lost very quickly!  Also, if you have any questions, feel free to reply and tag me (@Khaelis) in your post, or send me a DM/Conversation.  I'll respond as soon as I am able.   Hello, and welcome to my guide on hybrids for Animal Crossing...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Hello! Making this thread to spread Dazzabound's recent video guide on a foolproof method of obtaining a blue rose much easier than what we did in New Leaf. This method takes it from a 1 in 64 (1.6%) chance down to an amazing 1 in 4 (25%) chance!

Also, thanks to the dataminers who discovered genetics in flowers in New Horizon's code, confirming the community's theory that flowers had genetics in New Leaf!
P.S. In theory, this method _might_ work in New Leaf!!


*DISCLAIMER: There is a small graphical error on STEP 3, where it lists breeding the purple rose you grow with a seeded white rose. This is incorrect as you are intended to breed the purple rose with the white rose that buds from STEP 2.*

(edit, video has been removed by uploader and re-uploading)


----------



## damonwayansjr (Apr 21, 2020)

Also in written form:









						ACNH Advanced Flower Genetics
					

ACNH Flower Genetics Guide By Paleh  Update: Thanks to data mining from Aeter (Aeter#9823 on Discord), we now know the genes of all the New Horizon flower species! Huge thanks for getting this info! This guide has been updated with all the new gene data for all species.  Animal Crossing New Horiz...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 21, 2020)

Just a technicality, but if it's a 25% chance, it's not 100% foolproof.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm working on it. I've followed the Google Doc in an effort to maximize hybrids. With the exception of pink and orange cosmos I found on an island, every one of my flowers is native, was started from seed, or a product of the two. I've allowed no outside hybrids to enter ExIsle.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> Just a technicality, but if it's a 25% chance, it's not 100% foolproof.



100% foolproof basically means if instructions are followed, you're gaurenteed to get the best chance at growing blue roses.


----------



## Rave (Apr 21, 2020)

Huh. The genetics will never fail to confuse me, but I guess I'll give this a shot.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks for the video link. I don't have roses yet, but now that Leif is coming, hopefully I can get some sometime soon and can work on getting blue roses. Blue roses are my #1 favorite flower in AC.


----------



## Mint (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you for posting this video! I have been working on this for a few hours now and I've finally made it to step 4. If I am successful, I'll post a picture showing off a blue rose.


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 21, 2020)

thanks for the info my head hurts so much info for a blue rose


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 21, 2020)

now if only my flowers would actually reproduce ):


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 21, 2020)

Currently trying it out. My white roses are full grown now and waiting for it to produce purple. This is really exciting to see the end results.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> Currently trying it out. My white roses are full grown now and waiting for it to produce purple. This is really exciting to see the end results.



I personally had a couple purple roses grown already from seeded white roses, so I'm starting at the purple and yellow step. Got a head start. XD

Edit: Anyways, I'll probably recreate this thread some time tomorrow with an image guide I'll make (while linking the video as credit and reference).


----------



## Rave (Apr 21, 2020)

Roses are my natives- anyone know if natural spawn whites are genetically the same as seed bag whites?


----------



## tajikey (Apr 21, 2020)

Rave said:


> Roses are my natives- anyone know if natural spawn whites are genetically the same as seed bag whites?


They are.


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 21, 2020)

Roses are my natives as well but I'm not sure if the ones around in the island are already the child flower or not so I decided to get some seeds just to be sure since it will be a long process.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> Roses are my natives as well but I'm not sure if the ones around in the island are already the child flower or not so I decided to get some seeds just to be sure since it will be a long process.





Rave said:


> Roses are my natives- anyone know if natural spawn whites are genetically the same as seed bag whites?



90% of the the forums are collectively jealous of you


----------



## tajikey (Apr 21, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> 90% of the the forums are collectively jealous of you


Only until Lief arrives. I've got all 8 varieties planted from seed, so I'm good.


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 21, 2020)

I didn't know that rose as natives are rare.  But perhaps Leif will bring more flower seeds, looking forward to it, I want to get lily, cosmos and mums seeds.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Only until Lief arrives. I've got all 8 varieties planted from seed, so I'm good.



Hopefully. I love how different New Horizons is, but geez why do FLOWER SEEDS need to be SEASONAL?!


----------



## Rave (Apr 21, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> 90% of the the forums are collectively jealous of you



Real MVPs are people who got lillies as natives. also wait what are flowers seasonal? I figured the 3 shop flowers were just. what you were stuck with


----------



## 22lexi (Apr 21, 2020)

flower breeding just constantly makes me think back to grade 11 biology... ugh. at least it's fun now!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2020)

Rave said:


> Real MVPs are people who got lillies as natives. also wait what are flowers seasonal? I figured the 3 shop flowers were just. what you were stuck with



Supposedly, all flower seeds can appear in your Nook's Cranny. I recall roses are in the winter months.


----------



## Nickerous (Apr 22, 2020)

Roses are my native too.  Found a video on this last week.  I've got one hybrid 1 red rose and 1 perfect white....trying to get the orange.  This has taken me forever and I started saturday.


----------



## Mint (Apr 22, 2020)

It took me maybe three hours over the course of yesterday and today for my good purples to make the special white rose. I wasn't expecting that step to take longer than testing the purples.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2020)

Green Mums are difficult to get as well, due to the low percentage chance. If you are having trouble getting Blue Roses, Green Mums, Purple Windflowers, and Purple Hycacinths, you could always trade for them. I started with two blue roses from a trade and ended up with over 40 of them.



Rave said:


> Roses are my natives- anyone know if natural spawn whites are genetically the same as seed bag whites?



They have different genetics.


----------



## Mint (Apr 22, 2020)

I decided to take a look at the state of my island and there's flowers absolutely everywhere. All of this TTing has meant other hybrids have appeared from rainstorms. I've made green mums! Without actually trying to make them. No purple hyacinths or windflowers yet, but it's only a matter of time.

As for the blue roses, I'm stuck on step 7.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 22, 2020)

this is so complicated but i think im going to try to do it.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 22, 2020)

Bioness said:


> Green Mums are difficult to get as well, due to the low percentage chance. If you are having trouble getting Blue Roses, Green Mums, Purple Windflowers, and Purple Hycacinths, you could always trade for them. I started with two blue roses from a trade and ended up with over 40 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> They have different genetics.



I feel like of all the "special flowers," green mums are the easiest. Breed a red and yellow seeded mum to get a special yellow. Breed that special yellow with another special yellow, and you end up with a green or a special purple. Special purples bred together have the chance of breeding greens. If I can create plots of only special yellows and special purples, then green mums should come with a good amount of frequency. I've had the easiest time breeding pink and regular purple mums, so I imagine it won't take that long.

Now, you're right about blue roses, and purples hyacinth/pansy/windflower. Those are quite the process.


----------



## Mint (Apr 22, 2020)

I finally got them. I am so relieved I can move onto something else.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

Mint said:


> View attachment 246487View attachment 246488View attachment 246489
> 
> I finally got them. I am so relieved I can move onto something else.



Congrats! Glad the method was successful for you. Pretty foolproof! XD

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



tajikey said:


> I feel like of all the "special flowers," green mums are the easiest. Breed a red and yellow seeded mum to get a special yellow. Breed that special yellow with another special yellow, and you end up with a green or a special purple. Special purples bred together have the chance of breeding greens. If I can create plots of only special yellows and special purples, then green mums should come with a good amount of frequency. I've had the easiest time breeding pink and regular purple mums, so I imagine it won't take that long.
> 
> Now, you're right about blue roses, and purples hyacinth/pansy/windflower. Those are quite the process.



Oh yeah, definitely. Mums are definitely the 'entry flower' to these flower genetics.


----------



## Mint (Apr 22, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Congrats! Glad the method was successful for you. Pretty foolproof! XD



Thank you!  Definitely foolproof, but very time consuming.

And the rest of my island is now a mess of flowers. xD At least it's a pretty mess.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

Mint said:


> Thank you!  Definitely foolproof, but very time consuming.
> 
> And the rest of my island is now a mess of flowers. xD At least it's a pretty mess.



Rather time consuming than frustrating!


----------



## Sloom (Apr 22, 2020)

wowww as someone who's just started getting into flower breeding (looking up a guide and then plonking down the flowers in a haphazard grid), this was lichrally like watching a rocket science lesson what the hell

I commend the patience of all you professional flower breeders out there. especially the lads mad enough to go for blue roses. true mvps.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 25, 2020)

does anyone know if breeding two flowers together will create a duplicate if of the same color or are the genetics different? like if i want more good purples or special whites, can i breed two good purples or two special whites for a third flower? or is it only duplicating (leaving the flower by itself) that will make clones?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm legit sitting w/ an island overpopulated w/ about 150-200+ blue roses LOLL hahaha been having to sell to Nooks to lessen the Jungle I dont need these many ahhh! On the other hand best of luck to you guys they're certainly one of my faves from ACNL as well but when you have too many haha ORZ My natives are Roses too haha but I admittedly love Hyacinths a bit more in ACNH <3


----------



## Blue Triangles (Apr 25, 2020)

Once you manage to produce 2 Blue Roses, are they able to produce Blue Roses together ?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 25, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> Once you manage to produce 2 Blue Roses, are they able to produce Blue Roses together ?



I got a trade for like 80+ and yes they spawn after watering/rain : )


----------

